# Pure Thought-Life



## LeeJUk (Sep 25, 2009)

How do you have and maintain a pure thought life?

Also how do you think about Spiritual things throughout the day, even when you ain't got a bible in front of you, e.g. in work or something?

Memorizing scripture may be an idea, but what else?
How do you personally do it?


----------



## Curt (Sep 25, 2009)

poorly.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2009)

I sing a hymn or psalm. Out loud if I'm not in public. Maybe out loud in public would be good too.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 25, 2009)

austinww said:


> I sing a hymn or psalm. Out loud if I'm not in public. Maybe out loud in public would be good too.


----------



## LeeD (Sep 25, 2009)

I also sing and quote scripture, but the key for me lately has been consistency with morning devotions, bible reading, and prayer. It seems to set the tone for the remainder of the day for me in my aim to maintain daily communion with the Lord.

*Psalm 25:4-5* Make me to know your ways, O Lord; teach me your paths. 5 Lead me in your truth and teach me, for you are the God of my salvation; *for you I wait all the day long*.

I feel like I am in kindergarten however and definitely do NOT consistently excel in this, though praise God it is improving.

I also recently read a solid book on this topic by Matthew Henry, "Directions for Daily Communion with God". It is online in Google Books as well, and can be read in a couple of hours (if you are slower like me).


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 25, 2009)

Not well... However, we have Scripture and the Holy Spirit.

2 Corinthians 10:5


> 5Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ



Psalm 119:97


> Oh how I love your law!
> It is my meditation all the day.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 25, 2009)

Memorizing Scripture..

I have scripture written on various cards and I look at them through out the day..

Maybe get a cd w/ scripture verses on them, that you can listen to..

Download various sermons from sermonaudio.com to an ipod and listen to those..


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 25, 2009)

I started attending seminary. Now I think on these things all day and dream about them most nights. I praise the Lord for this seminary!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 25, 2009)

1. Sing Hymns.
2. Think About Jesus and the work he has done and is doing in my life (This is when temptation has arrived).
3. Carry a mp3 around, listening to sermons.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 25, 2009)

Memorize Scripture and meditate on the Word daily (I am pretty consistent with the former but severely, severely lacking in the latter). Read Spiritual Disciplines for the Christian Life by Donald Whitney, and read his recommendations for stuff about meditation.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 25, 2009)

We can't spend 24-7 in prayer and Scripture, but more often than not we can spend much more time in it.

If we bathe ourselves in Scripture and prayer our minds will be naturally inclined towards God and His kingdom. The less time in these disciplines the more we will be inclined to worldly thoughts


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 26, 2009)

BJClark said:


> Memorizing Scripture..
> 
> I have scripture written on various cards and I look at them through out the day..
> 
> ...



A Pastor friend of mine used to have scripture written all over his house (he was single), I thought it was great. I believe I will give it a whirl, but in my office only, the wife might object to the whole house.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Sep 26, 2009)

For your thought life read 'Grace abounding to the chief of Sinners' by John Bunyan. The Lord used it to help me.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 26, 2009)

I have never achieved a pure thought life. However when the garbage rises to the surface, I know that God knows my thoughts and I talk to Him about what garbage is still in me and thank Him for His grace and mercy. That usually helps me move on to the next topic so I don't dwell in the land of garbage thought and beat myself up about still having them.


----------

